# egg share



## sharryn34essex (Aug 5, 2005)

hiya, well im bit disappoimted at the moment coz i have been informed that egg sharing programmes are for the under 35s, oh dear im a year older, i never knew this


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  I know its frustrating isnt it.  Not sure if you are 35 or 36,  as if you are actually 35 some places will take you but at 36  .  Im 35 and found somewhere but unfortunately they found out I carry the cystic fibrosis gene so they wont have me.

Good luck.

Katie


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi,
I am 35 and did eggshare in May. My clinic will continue to let me do eggshare until I reach my 37th birthday. It is worth shopping around a few clinics. Some are really strict and willnot bend the rules. Others are a little more lenient.

Good Luck.

Chris


----------

